

Version control system for large number of binary and text files? - aquarin

I have large number of mixed files (text and binary) that I wish to put under version control. This is primary test scripts and test intermediate data and results. What Version Control System is most appropriate for this task? Number of files currently is close to 200K but is expected to grow to 5-10M.
======
wmf
I would guess that you want a VCS based on a pack repository format so it
doesn't use 10M inodes. That would be git or bzr. Scanning the tree to
determine changed files may take a while, though.

